# Sugar Gliders in Qld?



## Rachelw (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone! I am interested in having a pair of sugar gliders, but I live in Queensland and I've heard we are unable to unless we have a Demonstrators license. Is this true? Is there any other way to own a pair without that specific license? How much does it end up costing? 

Thank you!


----------



## champagne (Mar 25, 2013)

only LEGAL way is demo license....


----------



## Rachelw (Mar 27, 2013)

I rang up Derm about what licenses there are that allows me to have them as pets, and they said I can't keep mammals in Queensland. So not even the demonstrators license?

Is there anyone who lives in Queensland that has sugar gliders?


----------



## PieBald (Mar 27, 2013)

A couple years ago a guy named frank (the bibly guy) came with a bibly, so I guess there is a way if he had a bibly.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 27, 2013)

PieBald said:


> A couple years ago a guy named frank (the bibly guy) came with a bibly, so I guess there is a way if he had a bibly.


A bibly hey? lol I take it you meant bilby.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 27, 2013)

aaawww andy,leave him alone...poor little blighter is only twelve and hasnt learn't how to spell ploperly yet


----------



## PieBald (Mar 27, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> A bibly hey? lol I take it you meant bilby.


yea thats what my mates uncles best friend said how to spell it  lol


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 27, 2013)

jacorin said:


> aaawww andy,leave him alone...poor little blighter is only twelve and hasnt learn't how to spell ploperly yet


Yeah I noticed after I posted. On the plus side at least he has learnt something today.


----------



## PieBald (Mar 27, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Yeah I noticed after I posted. On the plus side at least he has learnt something today.


Hey come on, im a A stundent in grade, i can spell quite well thank you very much, also whats a blighter?


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 27, 2013)

PieBald said:


> Hey come on, im a A stundent in grade, i can spell quite well thank you very much, also whats a blighter?


Stundent? Just kidding. You are doing better than a lot of twelve year olds if you are keeping reptiles. A blighter is an irritating person.


----------



## champagne (Mar 27, 2013)

Rachelw said:


> I rang up Derm about what licenses there are that allows me to have them as pets, and they said I can't keep mammals in Queensland. So not even the demonstrators license?
> 
> Is there anyone who lives in Queensland that has sugar gliders?


you can keep crocs, gliders and possums on demo license


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 27, 2013)

PieBald said:


> Hey come on, im a A stundent in grade, i can spell quite well thank you very much, also whats a blighter?



another more intelligent sided young one, thankyou for being in the same position as me haha.


----------



## Rachelw (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you! Is there any cheap way of obtaining a demonstrators license?


----------



## Rachelw (Mar 27, 2013)

I have just found a new possible way of a cheaper permit for sugar gliders.

"Recreational wildlife licence for animals - additional fee if the licence is for restricted animals under the Nature Conservation Act"
Recreational wildlife licence - for adding restricted animals to a licence granted for animals other than restricted animals under the Nature Conservation Act (Department of Environment and Resource Management)

Does it sound like that would allow me to have sugar gliders as they are a 'restricted' animal?


----------



## PieBald (Mar 27, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Stundent? Just kidding. You are doing better than a lot of twelve year olds if you are keeping reptiles. A blighter is an irritating person.


Thanks now I can use blighter and sound even smarter!


----------



## champagne (Mar 27, 2013)

you can only have a sugar glider on a demo license in Queensland there is no other way full stop sorry


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rachelw said:


> I have just found a new possible way of a cheaper permit for sugar gliders.
> 
> "Recreational wildlife licence for animals - additional fee if the licence is for restricted animals under the Nature Conservation Act"
> Recreational wildlife licence - for adding restricted animals to a licence granted for animals other than restricted animals under the Nature Conservation Act (Department of Environment and Resource Management)
> ...



If you had read the information you linked you would have noticed that there are no 'restricted' mammals in the schedule of animals able to be kept on a recreational licence - only birds and reptiles. The information is all there, all you need to do is read and comprehend 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rachelw (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, looks like I've got a lot of saving to do! 

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Becceles (Mar 27, 2013)

What entails a demonstrators permit other than paying additional fees?


----------



## champagne (Mar 27, 2013)

a lot and if you are asking a question like that don't bother....


----------



## NicG (Mar 27, 2013)

She's entitled to be curious about the process without necessarily wanting to go through it herself.


----------



## Rowie (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm actually very curious about this now as well.


----------



## Becceles (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if that was aimed at me or not (?)

I was simply curious to know what else was required, as I am also interested in keeping sugar gliders. I don't think your answer was justified.


----------



## eipper (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a demo permit, there are a lot of hoops to jump but its possible. I would personally like to see it tougher to get though


----------



## champagne (Mar 28, 2013)

Becceles said:


> I'm not sure if that was aimed at me or not (?)
> 
> I was simply curious to know what else was required, as I am also interested in keeping sugar gliders. I don't think your answer was justified.



you need to have half an idea.... demonstrator license is for someone that does exactly that demonstrations.... demo license are for experienced people not people wanting fuzzy little pets.... if you cant be bothered to take the time to do some research then you aren't serious?


----------



## Rachelw (Mar 28, 2013)

eipper said:


> I have a demo permit, there are a lot of hoops to jump but its possible. I would personally like to see it tougher to get though



Hi, I was wondering if you could share some details on your demonstrators license and what type of demonstrations you do.


----------



## Rachelw (Mar 28, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> you need to have half an idea.... demonstrator license is for someone that does exactly that demonstrations.... demo license are for experienced people not people wanting fuzzy little pets.... if you cant be bothered to take the time to do some research then you aren't serious?



She was just asking a question, and she's obviously doing research if she bothered to post in this thread and ask people who have them or know more than she does.

And she could be in the same boat as me, I've sent numerous e-mails asking the government websites on how I can keep a Sugar Glider and questions about the demo license and they give me two sentence answers, or they tell me I am not aloud whatsoever, when I've heard of others in Qld keeping exotic animals/ mammals on a demo license. I also rang up 5x when I was first trying to find a license appropriate to have them and 3 of them told me to buy a recreational wildlife license and the other 2 said no.


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Research really ain't that hard - I did a search of "demonstrator permit" on the EHP website and found all the relevant info.

http://www.ehp.qld.gov.au/register/p01393aa.pdf

http://www.ehp.qld.gov.au/licences-permits/plants-animals/documents/p01039aa.doc

http://www.ehp.qld.gov.au/licences-...rcial-use-animals/demonstrating_wildlife.html

Simple.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

